# ABT's ~ Canoe Style



## thirdeye (Dec 10, 2020)

Instead of making ABT's 'upright' or the horizontal 'half peppers', here is an alternate method.  It works good if you add a Lil' Smokey or some sausage , but it gives the bacon a seat.  Here is the prep, a cut across  each end, then side cuts.






I don't go super heavy on the rub in the cream cheese...





I do pound out my bacon, and the pieces on the right are 1/2 of a strip. 





You can buy the 'thin' cut bacon, but pounding gives you more width and length, and it gets slightly sticky which is a good thing for ABT's or wrapping pepper rings. 





Rolled and ready.





Fresh off the BGE


----------



## Winterrider (Dec 10, 2020)

Very nice. Wish the wife was on board with peppers. She's not a fan and I love all types


----------



## jcam222 (Dec 10, 2020)

Looks great. I can eat literally dozens of those lol!


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 10, 2020)

Very nice I need a dozen stat


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 10, 2020)

Some serious nice Knife Skills, the way you cut them Jalapeños. You have more patients than me...JJ


----------



## thirdeye (Dec 10, 2020)

jcam222 said:


> Looks great. I can eat literally dozens of those lol!





TNJAKE said:


> Very nice I need a dozen stat



I love 'em, and I do  like how the peppers mellow after that hour or so on the smoker. Not sure if I can eat a dozen.


----------



## JLeonard (Dec 10, 2020)

I dont know about eating a dozen....But I'd put a big dent in them!
Jim


----------



## thirdeye (Dec 10, 2020)

chef jimmyj said:


> Some serious nice Knife Skills, the way you cut them Jalapeños. You have more patients than me...JJ


Thanks for the kind words.  Well, I do have a PhB  but don't have patients. Patience.... yes.


----------



## pc farmer (Dec 10, 2020)

They look great, my wife wont eat them so I dont make them often.   But I love them so once in awhile I will make them just for me.


----------



## JCAP (Dec 10, 2020)

Looks great! I love these things and can put away quite a few myself. My only complaint is when one of the jalapeños is a scorcher!


----------



## Fueling Around (Dec 10, 2020)

Hmm
I never made a true canoe style after seeing your technique.
I'll try that on my next batch
What do you do with the with the cut half pieces and guts?

I blend the cream cheese with shredded cheddar cheese, too
As others posted, my wife is not a fan.
After recent medical visit, I need to try this with side pork (sliced pork belly)


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 10, 2020)

I'd like to find a, little bit, larger Jalapeño or other Chile. Less work and I would not eat so many in one sitting...JJ


----------



## Chasdev (Dec 11, 2020)

One dozen have a very short half life in my house.
Once I get going, it's impossible to stop eating them.
I make mine exactly the same way!


----------



## thirdeye (Dec 11, 2020)

Fueling Around said:


> Hmm
> I never made a true canoe style after seeing your technique.
> I'll try that on my next batch
> What do you do with the with the cut half pieces and guts?
> ...


I save the strips to chop into other things. They freeze well.


----------

